# Mühle Glashütte 29er Big. Black or White?



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

Just wanna ask you guys, which do you prefer and why? 

Cheers!


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

There's no right answer to your question, my friend. In my opinion, the white dial looks better than the black on the bracelet, but the black looks better than the white on the strap. 

I would get the white, for what it's worth.


----------



## craptakular (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm ordering the white tonight.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the white...there are a lot of black watches out there (for a reason...mind you), but the white 29er is really unique.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Black dial easier to read, but white dial much less common for this model. Get what you like.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 17, 2011)

Haven't seen either up close, but in photos, the white dial looks stunning ....


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

White dial for me all the way. Just looks crisper to me than the black. Black is typical of sportier watches, and this watch is far too versatile to just see it as a sports watch.


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

So despite my earlier answer of white (which I still love, by the way), I just picked up a black on on bracelet...more an opportunity than a preference. I will post some pics when it arrives.


----------

